

TouchCards for Android, share all your social network in one touch  - LimeJuiz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEfvZJjAVNg

======
digitalzombie
what is the purpose of those cards? and what did that person send to those
social sites? a card? is it a greeting card?

